# Help Fixing My Signature



## johan (12/6/14)

Never had issues changing my signature in the past, but this time I really don't get it right. Need some assistance please.

Here is the HTML: <a href="http://www.auplod.com/i-udolap32096.html"><img src="http://www.auplod.com/u/udolap32096.png" alt="Image" border="0" /></a>??

Thanks


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

[URL = http://www.auplod.com/i-udolap32096.html ] [ IMG] http://www.auplod.com/u/udolap32096.png [ /IMG] [ /URL]


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

Alex said:


>



Yes that's the one Alex! But why don't I get it right?


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

Sorry man, I'm trying to post the link with some spaces, but failing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

Alex said:


> Sorry man, I'm trying to post the link with some spaces, but failing.



I don't know if something were changed by Admin/Moderators but its my first time not getting it right?


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

edit:
copy and pasta that without all the spaces

[ URL = http://www.auplod.com/i-udolap32096.html ] [ IMG ] http: // www.auplod.com/u/udolap32096.png [ /IMG ] [ /URL ]

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

ME DOF - ME NOT SEE SPACES - ME BLIND!

Thanks @Alex - sorted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

glad it worked

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

A/M can close this thread, everything sorted due to my stupidity. Thanks


----------

